# AR15 / Commie Crap Ammo Problems??



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello,
I have had nothing but trouble with my AR shooting TULUA ammo, steel casing/russia. It shoots fine for about 30-50 rounds ansd , I am guessing that when it heats up the steel casings stick and won' extract. 
Has anyone else had any trouble with tis ammo, or is it just my AR?, it is a DPMS Panther and shoots very well when it shoots. I didn't encounter this problem until the last two times shooting. This is a new gun to me and have not really had a chance to check it out with too much other ammo. I am hoping it was the cheap steel cases sticking when hot.
Any feedback will be appreaciated. Thanks in advance. Danny


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

My Ruger mini 30 will not shoot Tula, it will shoot golden bear and wolf.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

A lot of steel-cased ammo has a type of lacquer applied to the external surface. When the chamber starts getting hot, the lacquer will melt inside the chamber, causing the round to stick and not extract. 

That's why it happens. What to do about it? Don't use it. Or clean more frequently. Most people don't have a problem with it for casual shooting, but run into this problem after some heavy shooting. I guess you could shoot something else while the chamber cools. I just don't use the steel-cased ammo, although I will admit that I am tempted by the price.

I'm sure someone else has other experiences and I would love to hear it.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I AM NOT AN EXPERT.

This is a common problem with the cheap steel cased ammo. If you do a search on ar15.com or any of the large shooting forums, there are plenty of threads that address it. 

I put together an AR recently that has had zero problems with the cheap stuff. I've had some ARs that won't run it consistently. It's been hit and miss with other non AR platforms as well.

I don't think blaming the problem solely on the lacquer/polymer hits any of the other variables that could be the issue. Other possibilities that I've heard...

-tight chamber
-gas port not to spec
-inconsistent powder charge (guy on ar15.com took apart several rounds from the same lot of Wolf ammo and found the powder charge to vary significantly)
-inability of steel cases to expand and seal the chamber properly due to the hardness of steel.
-gas sys length vs barrel length (bigger issue with SBRs)
-improper buffer/spring combo.

Fixes I've heard of...

-opening up gas port
-flex honing the chamber (brushreasearch.com)
-not shooting crappy ammo

Like I said, I'm not an expert. I feel your pain. It could just be a bad lot of ammo. If you've got more of it try it in another gun see what happens.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Dixie said:


> I don't think blaming the problem solely on the lacquer/polymer hits any of the other variables that could be the issue.


You are correct, there are other possibilities. But since he fires fine for the first 30-50 rounds, lacquer seems very likely.

For the shooter, do you have the same problem shooting traditional brass?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

mine has the same problem with steel casings. just bite the bullet and buy brass.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I've only heard of stuck casing when someone shoots a lot of lacuer coated ammo and then switches back to brass without cleaning.

I have no problem with Wolf ammo, but I can't reliably run Tula in any of my ARs due to my heavy buffers and longer gas system. All their ammo is weak and is meant to barely work in a carbine length gas system with a carbine buffer. I've also seen their 9mm to be pretty soft in a Glock 19.

I just shoot with full power brass M193 in all my ARs to avoid these issues. Order online and it's only $5.49 a box of 20.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

This is a common occurrence but I feel that if it was just the coating causing stuck cases it would be much more common because all the rounds are coated. This is not a problem in all ARs.

While there is a significant number of people that have problems with steel cased ammo there are many more people who shoot it with no issues what so ever. This makes me think it's not the ammo so much as the gun. Why do some guns fire it and others not? You could argue manufacturing differences in the coating itself that results in certain batches sticking but from what I've read/heard, if an AR won't fire wolf it's a consistent problem unless a mechanical fix is introduced.

As posted above. Not shooting steel cased is the quickest fix. Personally I want all my ARs to shoot wolf becuase it's cheap. It's not the most accurate ammo but you can get a box of 20 for less than $4.00 when you buy in bulk. That's a hell of a lot more shooting.... and you get the added benefit of conducting actual malfunction drills from time to time.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

THANKS GUYS, I think I plan on going with the sure fix and DON'T SHOOT CRAP!!
Which is what I said at the range, "That's the last piece of commie crap going down this barrel!"


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Chrome lined chambers help with the sticking problems but probably won't completely stop it.

I don't shoot steel case ammo in any of my rifles. The steel causes more wear to anything it touches than does brass. This difference may not even be measurable but I'm not taking any chances.

Rick


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Dixie makes excellent points that are 100% absolutely correct.

Something else, most of that steel-cased ammo is manufactured oversees in countries with questionable standards, in my opinion. Who knows what you are really inhaling after you fire a round. Lead in Chinese painted toys? And don't forget about all that imported drywall that destroyed many homes because of other toxins a couple of years back.

I'll stick to reputable brands and pay a few extra bucks for it!


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

jmsiv said:


> You are correct, there are other possibilities. But since he fires fine for the first 30-50 rounds, lacquer seems very likely.
> 
> For the shooter, do you have the same problem shooting traditional brass?


I have not had the chance to shoot much brass, maybe 40 - 60 rounds or so, but no problems at all when I did. The only bad thing is , after trying a few boxes from walmart first. and seemed to work great, I orederd 500 rounds , and now I won't shoot it. If anyone can shoot it, IT IS 4 SALE, I have 100.00 plus freight if there is any interest? Trades welcome, I shoot 45 acp - 9mm - 40 cal -.25 acp -.223 -7.62x39 - oh hell I shoot em all.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its the gun not the ammo. Some people just have their feelings hurt after hearing that. A properly built AR WILL shoot all the steel cased ammo thrown at it.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

I shoot the steel ammo as well and have had only two issues with FTE i just carry a cleaning rod with me to pop the cassing out when it happens no biggy :thumbup:


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*gun not ammo*



JD7.62 said:


> Its the gun not the ammo. Some people just have their feelings hurt after hearing that. A properly built AR WILL shoot all the steel cased ammo thrown at it.


OK , I can buy that , what needs to be done, polish chamber? It needs fixin what ever it is,


----------

